# (H) Dark Vengeance set with LE model. (W) Orcs & Gobbos and Skaven



## Bob the Ork (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey guys.

I am new here so I can send first if you have good feedback.

I have a copy of Dark Vengeance LE, its been opened but its all there except oddly the rulers.

I can split if there's interest in just one army etc.

I am open to just about any O&G and Skaven stuff. And am after the Island of Blood Skaven set.

So please message me if there's anything you want to trade. Cheers.


----------

